# Light and Motion Urban 500 Review



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

First off the light (Light and Motion Urban 500) is great when it works. The optics are very nice and all the features make this a great commuter light. The light is not too far behind my Jet Lites A-51 and Amoeba. It packs a good punch for a little light. However this is where the good part ends.

I usually don't like to do negative posts but feel that all other options have been exhausted.

I purchased my light when it fist came out at my LBS on October 18, 2011. The light worked great for 1 week of commuting. Then on my ride home (I fully charged the light while at work) after only 15 minutes the light when black without warning. Luckily it was only twilight since your light going dark without warning is very dangerous. I tried to turn the light back on and still no light. I then charged the light and the indicator was red (low) and when straight to green (full) in only 30 minutes. Then when I turned the light on I noticed the light would flicker ever so slightly so I returned it to the LBS who sent it to Light and Motion.

Two weeks go by and I get my light back and not a day later the light fails in the same failure mode. At this point I am very disappointed that Light and Motion was unable to fix my light. I am upset that they actually sent my light back without fixing it. I then took it back to the LBS who sent it to Light and Motion again to fix the same problem they should have fixed the first time.

I am now here over 3 weeks later and still without a light. Since my purchase over 6 weeks ago I have 1 week of use. I believe that this type of customer service is unacceptable and I am unlikely to purchase a Light and Motion product again.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I can ditto your goods and bads, my light will be going back tomorrow after 11 days of having it and not even using it all those days. Very disappointing as its a very cool light just not reliable. Good thing I was only 3 minutes from home tonight when it went black, the street lights helped get me back without getting out my emergency flashlight.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Date error? 2010 or 2011?


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Seem to be issues with this light....

Light & Motion Urban 500 (review)

Off Topic: Post 100 - woo hoo!


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

It seems to me that the 500 series are flawed - I have a 300 and it runs without any problems or heat issues - yeah, probably not as bright as the 500 but I use it in low mode all the time anyway, since it is only for commuting in the city.

I can only recommend that everyone get the 300 and forget about the 500...


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I just talked with my LBS where I got my Urban 500 (puchased 11-25-11) and they are taking it back. They said that L&M will only repair them although my guy told me he would get me a new one and they would have to eat the one that will be returned to the shop or resell it as used. After this experience and all the problems with this light (check reviews on roadbiker.com under commuting & Touring) I don't have confidence in L&M anymore. I am going to try the Serfas 500and see if that is better. I will keep you posted when I get it!


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, I just got a light back today. I did not get my original light I sent in back this time like I did the first time. This time I got a brand new light. Why it took them 4 weeks to sent me a brand new light is beyond me. Only time will tell how long this light lasts but one thing for sure is I will not be purchasing any Light and Motion product in the future.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*tgoff,* _What I don't understand is that you just bought the light and that the LBS sent it back for repair._ :skep: To me this is a no-brainer. You take the light back to the LBS and demand an immediate replacement or get your money back. Since you just bought the light and it is well within a 90 day no-hassle warranty period this should not be a problem. Any LBS that would balk at a customer return during the first 90 days on an item that wasn't working properly would not be worth going back to. Glad you have a new light but they should have done that when you first brought the item back.


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> *tgoff,* _What I don't understand is that you just bought the light and that the LBS sent it back for repair._ :skep: To me this is a no-brainer. You take the light back to the LBS and demand an immediate replacement or get your money back. Since you just bought the light and it is well within a 90 day no-hassle warranty period this should not be a problem. Any LBS that would balk at a customer return during the first 90 days on an item that wasn't working properly would not be worth going back to. Glad you have a new light but they should have done that when you first brought the item back.


The LBS offered me my money back but I said no I want the light. I like the light when it works and thats all I wanted.They also did not have any more in stock when I sent my light in for the second time. I was expecting a 1-2 week turn around like the first time which was fine. I did not expect 4 weeks which was all on Light and Motion.

Update: I used the new light tonight and the LED still flickers on high. I have never seen any other high end LED light flicker like this. Light and Motion continues to leave me unimpressed.


----------



## kstine71 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bizman said:


> I am going to try the Serfas 500and see if that is better.


 I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago. Great light. Its bright and I love the simplicity. I've since asked Santa for 2 more.


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

*Update*

Well the new light lasted 2 days. It had the flickering LED symptom right out of the box. I used it once and then charged it. The second time it lasted all of 10 minutes before it stopped working. Light and Motion went to market with a product that is pure garbage and continues to distribute it knowing it has problems. I am done with the Urban 500 and done with Light and Motion. I am going to get my money back from the LBS.

If you want to buy made in USA I suggest looking at JetLites, DiNotte, or Amoeba. I am going to hold out for the JetLites cordless system.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope that my experience is better than yours. I also bought an Urban 500 that had problems right out of the box. Mine worked fine but the run times were far below advertised levels. It is supposed to run 1:30 hours on high, 3:00 on medium and 6:00 on low. Mine was holding a charge for only about 1:15 hours running mostly on low. Since my commute is about 2:15 round trip, this was clearly unacceptable. 

Since I bought my light on-line, I couldn't easily return it, so I shipped it back to Light & Motion for repairs. Hopefully they will fix the problem and not just send me another faulty unit.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> I hope that my experience is better than yours. I also bought an Urban 500 that had problems right out of the box. Mine worked fine but the run times were far below advertised levels. It is supposed to run 1:30 hours on high, 3:00 on medium and 6:00 on low. Mine was holding a charge for only about 1:15 hours running mostly on low. Since my commute is about 2:15 round trip, this was clearly unacceptable.
> 
> Since I bought my light on-line, I couldn't easily return it, so I shipped it back to Light & Motion for repairs. Hopefully they will fix the problem and not just send me another faulty unit.


Might be time to try out torches, Bro. I'll send you some pics of my latest acquisitions over the Holiday break.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Torches?


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry - flashlights. A lot of the commuters on BF and MTBR use several flashlights as primary lighting or as a supplement to a dedicated bar light.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been using a Fenix flashlight for about 4 years but the Urban 500 looked very appealing in a number of respects -- self contained, easy to install and remove, light weight, very bright. Unfortunately, L&M's quality control seems to have gone downhill and I probably can't return the light for a refund because I bought it on-line. So I'm hoping that I just got a faulty unit and they can fix the problem. At this point, I wish I had gotten something else.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

The Fenix is still a great flashlight, I got my L2D based on your recommendation. Easy to use, small form and easy to get batteries for it. I still use it around the house and sometimes to find Bailey out in the backyard at night. But I don't think my night vision is as good as yours - the 180 lumens are not enough for me anymore, or maybe I'm just spoiled now after riding with high lumen bar light and flashlights. I'm awaiting two nice lights that will hopefully get here in the next few days. I'll send you some pictures/beam shots compared to the Fenix so you can see for yourself.


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a 500 and its awesome


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Response from Light and Motion regarding Urban issues*

Hi everyone,

I am a Light and Motion employee and we have discovered a firmware issue with our Urban lights. We have released the following Press Release for anyone that has an Urban light so that we can remedy the situation:

Urban Customer Satisfaction Program

Monterey, CA December 19, 2011 - Light and Motion has discovered a firmware bug in a limited number of 2011 Urban lights (that were built between August 2011 and December 9th, 2011) that may cause them to shut down prematurely even though the battery is charged. The issue is easily corrected but requires Light and Motion engineering staff to update the firmware in the lights.

We take quality very seriously and want to ensure each and every customer who has invested in our company feels completely satisfied with our products. We encourage every customer who may have experienced this issue with an Urban light to return it to Light and Motion at our cost. We will automatically upgrade you to the next most powerful light within the Urban product line, at no charge. For example, any customer with an Urban 180 will receive an Urban 300. Urban 300 customers will receive an Urban 500 and Urban 500 customers will have their light fixed and will receive a free Vis 180 taillight.

To upgrade your light and get back on the road please email: bikeservice @lightandmotion.com or call direct 831-250-6286. Our Customer Service Team will issue a Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number and a Call Tag for return shipment to Light and Motion. Please return your Urban to us by May 1st, 2012 to take advantage of the upgrade/free product offer.

We expect to turn these upgrades around in seven (7) to ten (10) business days upon receipt of your light.

On behalf of our entire team, we appreciate your patience during this inconvenience and look forward to your continued support of Light and Motion and our dealers.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

kmitchell -- That is very decent and responsive of L&M. I returned my Urban 500 for evaluation last week as it was shutting down after only 1:15-1:30 of use, running mostly on low. Hopefully the offer will apply to my case as well.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a nice response from L&M, sorry to say I have already returned my L& M for a refund. Meanwhile my local bike shop never ordered my Serfas 500 when asking them if it came in and then the owner told me he didn't recomend it. I went and purchased the DiNotte 1200+ headlight and 300R tailight. They both work great and I have confidence in them, I can recomend DiNotte!


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Light & Motion response for Urban issue*

Post me your name and I will make sure you get taken care of or give me a call: 831 269-3961.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Will send you a PM


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Response from Light and Motion Urban issue*



tgoff said:


> First off the light (Light and Motion Urban 500) is great when it works. The optics are very nice and all the features make this a great commuter light. The light is not too far behind my Jet Lites A-51 and Amoeba. It packs a good punch for a little light. However this is where the good part ends.
> 
> I usually don't like to do negative posts but feel that all other options have been exhausted.
> 
> ...


*Did you see the post below regarding the exchange program for the faulty Urbans? Please contact us at Light & Motion for your upgrade. Give me a call: 831 269-3961*.


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

kmitchell said:


> *Did you see the post below regarding the exchange program for the faulty Urbans? Please contact us at Light & Motion for your upgrade. Give me a call: 831 269-3961*.


I already turned the *3rd* faulty light back into the LBS for my money back. I am disappointed that it took 3 faulty lights (from only one consumer :eekster and over 2 months from the original purchase date for Light and Motion to figure out they had a problem. I cannot forgive Light and Motion for returning *2* faulty lights to me with the same problem as my original purchase/return. I will not use any Light & Motion products again after being left in the dark 3 times and feel that I gave Light & Motion plenty of chances to make good on their faulty product.



Light & Motion said:


> The issue is easily corrected but requires Light and Motion engineering staff to update the firmware in the lights.


 Well if it is such an easy fix what took Light and Motion's engineering staff so long to figure out such a simple problem?

I am going to make all my future bike light purchases at Jet Lites. They are an excellent US company who manufactures their lights in house and supports my local endurance mountain bike events. I currently own one of their products and will be purchasing more in the future (specifically the new cordless F-LITE Series : F-1 to be released very soon).


----------



## Gasman Jim (Jan 1, 2012)

kmitchell said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a Light and Motion employee and we have discovered a firmware issue with our Urban lights. We have released the following Press Release for anyone that has an Urban light so that we can remedy the situation:
> 
> ...


Dear kmitchell,

I bought an Urban 500 at the end of November and have been very impressed with it, to the extent that I left a very positive review of the light on the Chain Reaction Cycles website (where I bought it from).

However, today, while demonstrating the light to my brother, for some mysterious reason all of a sudden it wouldn't switch on. I had fully charged it only a day or so earlier and had not used it in the interim other than to show to some other biking friends. I did eventually manage to get it to switch on after connecting the USB charging cable to my lap top for a few seconds. But since then the little charge light is flashing red even though I know the thing is pretty much fully charged.

Since reading this thread I have checked my light and have noticed that it does flicker slightly when on the full power setting.

I presume therefore that I have one of the faulty lights for which you are offering a free firmware up date and an additional free Vis 180 tail light. The problem is I am in the UK and bought the light via a UK based on-line retailer (Chain Reaction Cycles). How do I go about returning the light / obtaining a replacement? Do I send it to you, in which case I presume you're covering postage in both directions? Or do I contact Chain Reaction Cycles, in which cash would like you to contact them first to make them aware of the problem with your product and then give me the name of the person to address my return to?

Thanks for your help.

James Kenningham


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just a casual comment from the peanut gallery: Sometimes a product can have a minor imperfection that can be quickly fixed. While not the ideal situation it is understandable.
However, from what I'm hearing here, This is not a minor ( quick fix ) issue. This is more like what should have been a *" Product recall "* issue. The fact that this product was not issued a recall is inexcusable.

Look, I know these are not the most expensive lights being made by L&M...BUT...they bear the L&M brand name. As such much is expected from the people who have bought L&M in the past and expected the same quality in a small self-contained light system with the L&M name tag. It's nice to see a response from the L&M people ( finally ) but they need to understand that their company's reputation has already been sorely marred by first; a poor product brought to market and second, a slow response to correct the real issue. Also remember, Big companies can weather a problem like this, small companies on the other hand can go right out of business quicker than you can say, "How much is that MagicShine again"? :nonod:


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*New 500*

Picked up my Urban 500 from the LBS today. Told the owner I'd be the guinea pig and provide him w/feedback.

I know about the issues but trust that L&M has solved them. Plus I have an HID from them that is over 5 yrs old and it still works well and I like that they are a US company.

First impressions
- something this small should not be this bright
- for $130 this is a lot of lumens
- charging port is not easy to get to
- mounting sure is simple.

Going to use this as a complement to the HID while commuting and as a light for my son when we both go MTB in the dark.

We'll see how it goes....


----------



## flaxx (Dec 18, 2011)

just got a 500 this morning too, chose it over a lezyne superdrive. Now looking forward my first test ride tonight, hopefully it won't fail, would not want to wait for replacement shipping (i am in switzerland) ...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

B_Aero said:


> - charging port is not easy to get to...


Here's a tip to make it easy to access the charging port. Rotate the light on the mount so it is 90-degrees from straight ahead. It's much easier to reach the port that way.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Well... the faulty driver is one problem, however this is what I noticed today, when I tried to commute back home in pitch dark:









Don't see anything special? Look closer:









The mounting clip is broken after 4 months of use...

The real bummer is that even if L&M sends me a new light what am I going to do if the clip is broken again... too bad, because the light itself is good, but the quality is below my expectations... :-(


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

just had my urban 500 fail to work and spent a half hour waiting for a friend to come pick me up. i have had many brands of lights this is the only one to ever fail me like this.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

I must have the infrared model.


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

Spoke with LM and was told there was a recall on the urban series, they offered to fix it under warranty but I am going to return it to the bike shop for a refund.


----------



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

This is all interesting. I have been pleased with my L&M products. I have had a total of five lights from them, including the Vis180 taillight. 

So far, so good. 

That said, I am not real keen on the rubber band mounting systems. The tail light seems, and I hate to use the word, 'flimsy'. It just doesn't seem that solidly mounted. For the taillight I would really like a more solid mounting bracket. My headlights mount pretty well with the rubber bands but even there, I wouldn't mind the option of a more permanent mounting bracket which could be screwed onto the bars.

I just purchased a Taz 1200 and used it just once. I got home before full darkness but even in twilight it was filling the path with light. 

What I really like are the blinking modes. There is little doubt that oncoming traffic sees me better and the lights do seem to get more respect. Drivers don't like to be startled/stunned by unexpected cyclists and I have found that most appreciate the fact that we make our presence on the road known with good lights.


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Urban 500*

Hi DHMaster,

Sorry to hear about your trouble. Did the light go out after going through the expected run time? Those run for 1.5 hours on high. It may just need to be recharged. Otherwise, give me a call here at Light & Motion and we'll take care of you. Can you tell me what the color of the ring on the front of the light is?

We have had a lot of happy customers with our Urban line, so it comes as a surprise to hear about problems. Every once in awhile, as with all electronics products, there can be failures. I apologize for any incovenience this may have caused you. I look forward to hearing from you.

Kevin Mitchell
831 645-1525


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Broken mount*

Hi Radirpok,

Sorry to hear about the trouble with that mount clip. We have improved those clips this year with a thicker and stronger mount. Please let me know if I can send you a replacement mount. They are easy to replace.

Thanks,

Kevin Mitchell
831 645-1525



radirpok said:


> Well... the faulty driver is one problem, however this is what I noticed today, when I tried to commute back home in pitch dark:
> 
> View attachment 666891
> 
> ...


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just found this thread after having problems with my Taz1200. So far 2 out of 3 Taz1200 have had problems. I think L&M may be releasing products before they are tested well. I am considering just sending my Taz1200 back to Universal for a refund.


----------



## kmitchell (Dec 20, 2011)

*Taz 1200*

What problems have you had with your Taz? Gives a call so we can figure out what is happening with your light.

Kevin Mitchell
Light & Motion
831 645-1538


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

kmitchell said:


> What problems have you had with your Taz? Gives a call so we can figure out what is happening with your light.
> 
> Kevin Mitchell
> Light & Motion
> 831 645-1538


I posted the summary here

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/taz1200-816461.html

I called in today to talk to someone at L&M. It may have been you, I'm not sure. I am going to try that 2A charger, but I really don't think that will make a difference. Even if it does, your item description claims that it can be charged with a 0.5A charger (it just takes 14 hours). I'm just a little nervous about having that kind of money tied up in something that I don't think I can trust. 2 out of 3 that have been purchased by me and my friends have been dead out of the box and wouldn't charge. The light is fantastic, when it works.


----------



## Lugano (Jan 16, 2011)

Use a high capacity USB charger and i'll bet it's OK. Also, try a total discharge. Mine also will sometimes show the orange or red light but there's still power left. Solid green is fully charged when plugged in and I can get that with my iPad charging block and the USB cord but it does take several hours. No quick charge.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

kmitchell said:


> Hi Radirpok,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trouble with that mount clip. We have improved those clips this year with a thicker and stronger mount. Please let me know if I can send you a replacement mount. They are easy to replace.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,

My LBS in Elk Grove, CA, just started carrying your lights.

Are the Urbans safe to buy now? Were there any issues with the Urban 400? That's the one I'm considering.

Thanks!

mudhen


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

I had trouble with my Urban 500 as I posted earlier in this thread. Light and Motion really did me a disservice by returning a faulty light they said had been repaired multiple times leaving me without a light for over a month.

I now use a JetLites F-1 which is their cordless model. The JetLites fit and finish is much nicer and no heat issues at all. It has a much higher light output as well. Overall a much better product for similar cost. If you are unsure about Light and Motion head on over to JetLites and check them out. I have a 2+ year old A-51 and a new F-1 model that have both been worry free since the beginning and I cannot recommend them enough.


----------

